# Killington 1/6 & 1/7



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2020)

Snowed all day on Monday, 2-3" accumulation on top of a firm and icy base. Highline and Wildfire were trails of the day, both had snowmaking going full blast and Wildfire had some nice bump lines. Trees were tricky, low angle stuff OK but steeper trees were a little scary with plenty of firm spots.

The forecast called for a few more inches overnight into Tuesday with wind. I woke up to a solid 5" on my car and a howling wind. K reported 7" and it was a full on powder day. Wind blew snow around and a lot wound up in the trees which skied really well. 







Wish I could have stayed into today K claiming another 6" overnight conditions must be even sweeter today! Too bad another weekend/holiday weather disaster will bring us back to square 1 again. It's good to be a weekday skier!


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like a great couple of days. I love the trees at Killington! Your right about the weather it can be very frustrating, conditions can be great then a few days later rain ruins it. To me that's what separates VT from the west. Sure terrain is different on each coast but I can have fun on any type of layout in each area assuming it's not a sheet of ice.

Tony


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice score Jim, Greek could pick up up to 5" tonight. It is amazing what an inch or two can do. Sunday was pretty good at Greek after no more than 2". It would've been pretty brutal without it. Considering blowing off work to hit it tomorrow. Weekend is not looking good.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Jan 8, 2020)

Good job getting after it!



I'm about 6-7 years away before I can hit it consistently mid week and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> Nice score Jim, Greek could pick up up to 5" tonight. It is amazing what an inch or two can do. Sunday was pretty good at Greek after no more than 2". It would've been pretty brutal without it. Considering blowing off work to hit it tomorrow. Weekend is not looking good.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



Definitely hitting Belleayre tomorrow. Might convince myself to make the trip to Gore instead.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 8, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Good job getting after it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 6-7 years away before I can hit it consistently mid week and am really looking forward to it.



I highly recommend it. 

I used to think I would be bored skiing alone most of the time. WRONG!


----------



## Skrn (Jan 8, 2020)

The trees look in great shape!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 9, 2020)

I need to stop working..


----------



## abc (Jan 9, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I used to think I would be bored skiing alone most of the time. WRONG!


I ski alone often. Never bored. Can go where I want when I want. 

When I do ski with others, I enjoy the company because I don't get to do that too often. (I'm slow, not too many good skiers are willing to wait for me)


----------



## faceplant (Jan 22, 2020)

big Ks got some gnarly tree skiing that most big K ppl zoom right by without ever noticing, fine by me!


----------



## faceplant (Jan 22, 2020)

great conditions btw


----------

